# What are you having for dinner?



## Red (Feb 6, 2002)

I thought this would be a fun way to get some new ideas for our own families. It would be cool if everyone posted what they had every night for a week!

Tonight we had fruit crepes and bacon, a breakfast-for-dinner type meal.

What did you have?


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Boca Burgers and sweet potato fries. Ice cream for dessert







(it's my last day before going vegan)


----------



## Colorful~Mama (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm on the IBS diet till we find out whats going on with my belly (ct scan coming up)...
got this off an amazing ibs web site:

Crockpot Garlic Brown Sugar Chicken

1 large chicken, cut into serving pieces (I use boneless, skinless breasts)
1 cup packed brown sugar
2/3 cup vinegar
1/4 cup Sprite or 7-Up soda (I think it's okay to use caffeinated soda because it cooks off. I've used Ginger Ale without a problem, too.)
2-3 tablespoons minced garlic
2 tablespoons soy sauce

1. Place chicken in crockpot.
2. Mix all remaining ingredients and pour over chicken.
3. Cook on low for 6-8 hours.

it was SOOOO good!!
served with a baked potato and carrots. the kids loved it. the teen actually asked for seconds. lol


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

I had a bun with some cheese and tomato. It was a fend for yourself type of night!

I found a recipe for a Lentil and Chickpea burger that I am going to try tomorrow though I think. With some potato salad it should be really good!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Tonight it's vegetable-beef-barley stew and homemade rolls if I have time (store-bought baguette otherwise) with brie cheese.

~nick


----------



## Cranberry (Mar 18, 2002)

Pasta & sauce. Fast & easy!


----------



## jessikate (Jul 19, 2002)

fresh bread and apple jam. i did have dh pull out the chunk of blue cheese we had in the fridge, so i think we'll have that with some quince paste once dd goes to bed.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Seasoned brown rice, and chicken cooked on the frying pan w/Spanish seasoning.....took about 15 min (not incl 20 min that brown rice boiled), and tasted GREAT.


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2002)

I don'e even drink soda and I'm going to try that chicken in the crockpot recipe. Sounds sweet, but yummy. I think I'll try it with rice.

tonight we had a BBQ! It was raining, but I was able to get the charcoal lit anyway. We had pork ribs, mashed poatoes, steamed zucchini and applesauce.

I'm already gettin ideas, keep posting!


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

we had tacos with veggies..









man i think i might go make another one...


----------



## Worldshakerz (Jun 16, 2003)

Tonite's dinner was: leftover chili with fried tortilla and sour cream, spinach, and dessert was my first successful banana bread with butter and cream cheese spread on it.


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

We had red beans and rice with sour cream dollops on top. DS wants nothing to do with this, so he had mac n cheese.


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Lentil curry with coconut milk and brown rice. I still need to finish, but ds got hungry!


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

We had a vegan spinach and zucchini lasagna, complete with melted vegan cheese slathered all over the top. Yum. Romaine salad with avocado and vegan thousand island dressing.

And Turtle Tracks vegan ice cream for dessert.


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

ok erin.. im movin into ur house...


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

We're cleaning out the chest freezer to make room for the upcoming gardening season. So we pulled out some yummy minestrone soup and had it with leftover kasha & barley, ds had soup w/ leftover polenta instead. Had Chokecherry Dumplings for dessert (also frozen from last years harvest).


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

tonight i had couscous, blackberries and raw carrot sticks, with a glass of pure cranberry juice.


----------



## Mama Lori (Mar 11, 2002)

Um...we had strawberry pancakes for dinner.


----------



## KathinJapan (Mar 25, 2003)

Last night we had a tamale pie with chreese sauce. It is a vegean and gluten free. www.chreese.com. With veggie sticks and tofu dip. Oranges for dessert.
Tonight is spare ribs, I cook them in the pressure cooker to get them tender then grill or bake to get nice flavor. We have some lettuce from the garden so salad with avocado and tomato.
Tomorrow will be dry curry. I chop a small head of cabbage fine, use the food processor. Salt it and let it sit, then squeeze out all the water. Sautee some ground meat (or omit) with garlic and ginger. Add a chopped onion and sautee until soft. Add the cabbage and sautee quickly. Add leftover brown rice, we use about 3 cups cooked, and try and break up the chunks while mixing in all the veggies and meat. Add a few tablespoons of soy sauce or tamari and some curry powder. I also throw in some cumin seeds and gram marsala. When it is all mixed up and seasoned I toss in a handful or two of rasins. Very yummy.
Erin,
Do tell abou the vegan thousand island dressing. How do you make it?
Kathryn


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

KathinJapan,

To make this fantastic vegan thousand island dressing:

Ingredients:
Car
Keys
Purse with money in it

Directions:
Drive to Whole Foods
Scan cold dressing section
Find dressing, put it in cart. Buy it.

Take it home and eat it.

Sorry, I couldn't resist. Me? Make it from scratch?







:

but seriously, it's the Follow Your Heart thousand island dressing. They also have a Creamy Garlic that tastes like ranch.


----------



## KathinJapan (Mar 25, 2003)

OK for me that would be...
get in car, drive 20 min. to local train station
2 and half hours by bullet train to Tokyo
Transfer to Narita express, one hour
arrive at airport 2-3 hours before flight
12 hour flight to United States (9 to West Coast)
Rent car and drive to Whole Foods....
Anybody have a cheaper alternative?
Kathryn


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

Gosh, you guys are making me hungry!

As for that crockpot chicken recipe with the seven up and brown sugar, i cant wait to make it!

We are having a taco bake....torn tirtillas mixed with ground beef, salsa, cheese, etc, baked in the oven and spanish rice. My little guy hates everything, but he does eat this.

now if i could only get my dh to eat cous cous!


----------



## KimberMama (Mar 8, 2002)

Last night was vegan veggie tacos. Tonight is vegan corn chowder with homemade bread. It's 100 degrees out, but Monday is soup night and I'm not ready to transition to salad night just yet.

Peace,

Kimberly


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

We had brown rice and kidney beans. I cooked the rice in beef stock, then put the beans in, added a can of coconut milk, some thyme, some pepper, and some red pepper flakes. We had that with red cabbage and broccoli salad with egg salad and cottage cheese to go on top. Ds asked for carrot sticks half way through the meal, so we had those, too. We're having popcorn with salt & butter for dessert.


----------



## ChristieB (Jun 17, 2003)

We're having taco salad. Ds chose the dinner for tonight. He's been dying for salad all day. Don't ya love it?

Christie


----------



## sugartown (Feb 6, 2004)

Whole wheat pasta with spinach sauteed with garlic and fresh lemon balm. Sprinkled with nutritional yeast (I'm caRazy foR tHe stufF!) It sounds more fancy than what we usually have, so I am showing off, I guess!


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2002)

Ugh! I should have started this thread on a week I had better meals planned.

We had left over, cold BBQ ribs, and some corn. Tha's it. Busy day, no time!

Tomorrow, tomorrow....hhhm, chili and corn bread, maybe.


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

tonight it is left over veggie tacos... we didnt even get back into this house til 730 and dd is in bed so im eating now...


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Persian dilled rice with favas and sauteed broccoli and bok choy


----------



## Missinnyc (Aug 21, 2003)

Fettucine carbonara, and fresh peas. Fattening, but yummy!


----------



## allys jill (Aug 24, 2003)

cod baked with olives and tomatoes, brussels sprouts, and roasted potatoes with rosemary


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

Homemade pizza, baby!


----------



## gardenmom (Apr 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allys jill*
cod baked with olives and tomatoes, brussels sprouts, and roasted potatoes with rosemary


OOOHHHH this sounds good...can I have the recipe for the cod/olives/tomatoes???

We had homemade chicken fajitas stir fried with red peppers and onions, and all the fixins, plus a side of organic black beans with salsa and cumin...DD ate like a little piggy







(come to think of it, so did I







)!


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

tonight we had an early supper / late afternoon lunch (which we prefer to do in the warmer months, and then eat a light "dinner" before bed, like a salad or some fruit)... i made sloppy joes and my SO made seasoned fries to go with them.


----------



## pixie-n-hertwoboys (Aug 17, 2003)

mmmm I love these kinds of threads!

We had homemade chicken pot pie (except is was a biscuit topping not pie) w/ a herbed white sauce over carrots, potato, peas and beans and of course chicken!


----------



## sagewinna (Nov 19, 2001)

We had falafel in sesame pitas with baby greens and tahini sauce.


----------



## Island Mommy (Mar 26, 2003)

Potato, carrot and pineapple curry with coconut milk over brown rice.

DD had brown rice with leftover stir-fry peanut sauce from last night, 4 chunks of tofu and some pineapple.


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Black bean soup with couscous, tomatoes, and avocado. Dd ate the tomatoes and avocado.


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2002)

I simmered 4 kinds of dried beans and the leftover BBQ spare ribs in some homemade BBQ sauce all day. Homemade corn bread with it.


----------



## lovebugmama (May 23, 2003)

Quick dinner for us tonight: frozen ravioli with defrosted frozen homemade sauce, salad, garlic bread.

Between the garlic in the homemade salad dressing and on the garlic bread we won't have to worry about vampires tonight. I think I can smell myself.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

another quick dinner for us tonight ~ chicken noodle soup -- made by a cooperative of local farmers. that stuff is soooo good.


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

ummm pizza... i was too tired to cook..

so i had ... a pizza on whole wheat dough, no cheese, onions, green peppers, and tomatoes... mmmmmmmmm yummy


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

kasha and barley mixed together with sesame oil and steamed kale. Baked tofu on the side with Almond-Ginger dipping sauce.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I do love these threads!

Last night we celebrated Quattro de Mayo (DP isn't home for dinner on Wednesdays :LOL ) and had homemade chicken-and-black-bean enchiladas. Tonight will be leftovers for me, and since I'm on my own, they're ALL MINE! Murrhahahahahaahahahaa!!!!!!!







:

~nick


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

I went out to eat tonight, without the kiddos







Doesn't happen very often lately. I had a spinach salad with apples, spiced nuts, and currants, and a bowl of minestrone soup. Oh yeah, and a Guiness


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2002)

Tacos with all the fixin's.


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

.


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

The kitchen was bare tonight, we made pasta with all the leftover veggies in the fridge with garlic, herbs, and olive oil. Just got back from the store, we've got food again







but no we have no money







: The choices we have to make


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

macaroni and cheese w/ sliced veggie dogs mixed in and steamed mix veggies (from the frozen bag) on the side. Sometimes I cook more like my mom cooked than I would like to admit.


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2002)

Tonight we had yet another track meet, which means I get home with dd#2 around 7. Before I left I made deviled eggs, then when I got home, I made potato salad and a spinach salad. Simple and yummy.


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

yay! friday nite!! pizza nite!! (homemade of course







) and smothered in sweet bell peppers.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

Organic Mac & Cheese with veggie dogs and fruit. Easy night for mama! When I told my oldest what we were having her eyes got big and she said "oh, wow!" I guess she approved!


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Dh made lentil and tomato chili and a green salad with favas and walnuts. He cooked and he cleaned


----------



## Cranberry (Mar 18, 2002)

Bean burritos with guac & salsa. Hot!!!


----------



## napless (Mar 20, 2003)

We had a great Tortilla and Black Bean Casserole, with salad and crusty sourdough bread.


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

jus a huge salad 2nite... with chickpeas, green peppers, carrots, roasted sunflower seeds, cucumbers, broccoli, onions, and cabbage, with a raspberry vinigrate (cant spell)


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

We are going out for Chinese food.

Oh, to be waited on


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

whole wheat pasta, with faux-alfredo sauce ( made with rice and almond milk)
Quorn TVP sauteed in garlic, olive oil, and crimini and portabello mushrooms on top
and spinach salad


----------



## TchrGrrl (Nov 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetbaby3*
We are going out for Chinese food.

As are we! No dishes, no clean up! Woohoo!


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

This afternoon (in the midst of Spring Cleaning Day!) Dh suggested tacos. The only tortillas that we like are in the city. So guess who is driving in to get them? NOT ME!!! hahahaha. I don't drive, and there's cleaning to do, so I sent him in.

Organic corn tortillas, seitan, potato, and onion stuffing, vegan cheese and sour cream, refried black beans, and the rest of the fixin's! YUM!

We used to make them with Yves' Ground Round veggie meat but since we're trying to cut down on our soy intake (NOT related to the Mothering article, BTW) we started using seitan. The filling gets so nice and crispy that I've been eating 6 tacos!!!!! Oy, my belly!


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

mmmmmmmm sounds yummy...


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

I went out to eat (again) with my momma and sis for an early mother's day. Had a vegetarian hoagie sandwich with a chopped salad and 2, yup 2, beers


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

Buffalo steaks, skillet corn bread, and split pea soup!


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

I work late on Sundays so I had a peanut butter sandwich with candied ginger.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Chicken and dumplings -- total comfort food.


----------



## Cranberry (Mar 18, 2002)

leftover Chinese take-out


----------



## SpiralChrissy (Apr 5, 2004)

Italian chicken breasts and baked potatoes and fruit salad


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Last night I made lima beans baked bean style and tofu burgers.







T But I can't seem to make tofu burgers the right consistency, they're too creamy. anyone have any ideas?


----------



## BreastisBest78 (Feb 21, 2004)

yummmy please do tell how to make sweet potato fries?


----------



## Cranberry (Mar 18, 2002)

baked haddock with spinach


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

Last night we had a pasta salad dh begged me to make~
bowtie pasta, feta cheese, roasted red pepper, kalamata olives, red onion, chives, olive oil, balsamic vinegar, sea salt, rosemary, and crushed garlic....

tonight we are grilling some organic steaks, portabella mushrooms, red peppers, and perhaps we'll have a spinach salad


----------



## SpiralChrissy (Apr 5, 2004)

We had spaghetti last night. DH cooked








Tonight I'm going out for Mexican with the girls.








Bebe LUna-
Your pasta salad sounds delicious!








Chrissy


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

It's still freakin cold here - Cream of Potato soup, and spring greens salad


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Tonight:

veggie burgers on rolls
corn on the cob
tater tots

Tomorrow:

Vegan tacos-

taco shells
Morning star crumbles
shredded soy cheese
lettuce
tomato
salsa


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

Um, phathui5

Just so you know Morningstar products are not vegan. Vegetarian, yes, but not vegan. I believe, and I could very well be mistaken about this, that they use gmo's too.

Boca has a vegan ground beef product that is excellent.

Also, what brand of soy cheese are you using? Many soy cheeses have casein in them which makes them not vegan. There are only a few vegan cheese on the market.


----------



## Sunflowermommie (Jul 22, 2003)

Tonight we are having Curry Chicken & Rice.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bebe luna*
Last night we had a pasta salad dh begged me to make~
bowtie pasta, feta cheese, roasted red pepper, kalamata olives, red onion, chives, olive oil, balsamic vinegar, sea salt, rosemary, and crushed garlic....

tonight we are grilling some organic steaks, portabella mushrooms, red peppers, and perhaps we'll have a spinach salad

Holy yum, bebe luna, I'd beg you to make it too.









Tonight DP eats at school (he teaches at a boarding school) so I'm having black bean burritos.

~n


----------



## Eggie (Aug 7, 2003)

:


----------



## Cranberry (Mar 18, 2002)

fish & chips (healthy, I know...)


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

lentil and wild rice salad with bell peppers and pickled chiles with lime vin. Dh is cooking! Also bought some carrot ginger soup from Whole Foods and had some nice rustic sourdough bread


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

I have to make it right now! Luckily it's a fast one tonight.

We are having whole wheat linguine tossed with zucchini and eggplant that's been sauteed in olive oil with fresh garlic and parsley.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

Spaghetti with homemade buffalo meatballs sauted mushrooms and a salad!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Tonight it's big salads with some sort of chicken on top--maybe buffalo-style? or maybe just grilled.


----------



## TchrGrrl (Nov 15, 2003)

Tonight we are having breakfast for dinner. Eggs scrambled with spinach and mushrooms, pan fried potatoes and fruit smoothies. Yum!


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

tonight we are doing quesidillas, beans and rice....

mmmmm i love vegan food...


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

We are having tortilla soup, black bean quesadillas, fresh fruit, and salad. All vegan, of course!


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

I made red soup; kidney beans, beets, and tomatoes. Also had veggies with fresh horseradish sauce and nice sourdough bread.


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

Dh made his Thursday standby: brown basmati rice, steamed broccoli and baked tofu. he made the tofu with lemon juice, sesame oil, tamari and garlic, very tasty.

Ds had sweet potatoes and a roll and some of the broccoli.

This isn't our most glamorous dinner though, I would like to post again after we have eaten something more...something.


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

what a great thread!!!







you all are great cooks!!!

we had (even amber baby girl







) thai coconut curry chicken and rice, so, so yummy!!!!!!!!

warmly~

lisa


----------



## Icequeen_in_ak (Mar 6, 2004)

Grilled herb chicken, mixed into a green salad with tons of veggies & some egg whites.

And then a gallon of ben & jerry's LOL Not really, but it sure sounds good.


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

fun, I love reading the various meal ideas!

Last night we had a yummy potato soup. For the roux I used butter and whole wheat flour (I normally use white) and it look browner than normal- btu it tasted just as good. We also use soy milk (silk) instead of milk. Lots of green onions, salt and pepper. It was really good.

I made some whole wheat bread to go with it.


----------



## love2all (Dec 13, 2003)

Tonight is not finallized
DD has chickenpox, ds1 is about to get it and I have a 4 week old soooo in the chaos,meals have been fast and simple-
last night was homeade tempeh soysauge and pancakes
quick and yummmmmmm


----------



## allys jill (Aug 24, 2003)

we'll have poached salmon with shallots, green beans (steamed), and rosemary roasted potatoes followed by a flourless carob cake


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

yummm! I want to eat at allys jill's house!LOL


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

Last night we had angel hair pasta with olive oil and garlic, baby greens salad, and a shrimp ring.
Tonight we're having bbq'd t-bones and sweet potato fries, with spinach salad.


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Tonight we had creole pot pie with sweet potatoes, favas, and brocolli and baby green salad.


----------



## lovebugmama (May 23, 2003)

Last night we had salad with homemade garlic/balsamic vinegrette, fresh tortellini with herb parmesean marinara sauce tossed with roasted red peppers and fresh mozzarella. One of our quick favorites (the tortellini, sauce, red peppers and mozzarella all come from the fresh foods section of the grocery store).


----------



## purplegirl (Apr 5, 2004)

y'all make some delicious sounding dishes. i am joining this list just to get some ideas!
Lisa


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

*L* yeah the meals on here do sound great.









tonight i'm going to be making grilled chicken breasts, corn on the cob, roasted plantains, and fruit salad (i cheated -- i made the fruit salad yesterday). we got a hibachi!


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

i made mac & cheese... and dd had soy ice cream for dessert


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

Miso soup w/ udon noodles & chopped kale in it. Not much energy tonite.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Tacos'!! I like to make tacos but I like eating them even more.


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeca*
Tacos'!! I like to make tacos but I like eating them even more.


me too...


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm making lentil loaf and curried butternut squash with peas. Dh is joking all I make is beans and rice!


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

My mom's b.day was yesterday, so we went out tonight! McFoster's Natural Kind Cafe and I had a tempeh ruben, yum!


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

yet another veggie sub from the sub place... :LOL

at least i got my veggies...


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

BBQ tofu and a bowl of spaghetti squash (from last year's garden) with olive pesto on it.


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Dh is making kale and potato stew with cornmeal dumplings. Ok, does anyone else's dh take forever to cook? I mean, I hate to complain, but he chooses these complicated recipies and we don't eat until late, dd has already filled up on snacks because she's starving. Just a little vent, sorry.


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *isosmom*
Dh is making kale and potato stew with cornmeal dumplings. .

Ok that sounds delish vegan or no????


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

It was delicious, even if it did take him 2 hours to make







The stew itself is vegan, but the dumplings are not, so he just made mine without them. For the stew:
Boil 8 c stock or water with 1 head of garlic,you don't have to peel it, 1 t of corriander, a couple bay leaves, and a jalapeno cut up and simmer about 10 min. Add a few potatoes and carrots cut up and some kale, julienned. Simmer 15 min then add a few T cornmeal and cook another minute of so. Add a tomato chopped up and cook another few minutes. Before serving stir in some chopped cilantro and lime juice.
This is so yummy, you should try it, the garlic goes all soft and it's so good to spread on good bread!


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

mmmm yummy i copied that one down.. gonna give it a try... ty


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

Dumplings are made easily w/o animal stuff. They have only butter and/or milk (both substitutable). We make food with dumplings all the time. One of the advantages of being raised in the South!!


----------



## SpiralChrissy (Apr 5, 2004)

Bebe Luna-
I made pasta salad for lunch yesterday. I basically followed your recipe with a few substitutions. It was wonderfuL!







Thanks for sharing!!
Chrissy


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dready*mama*
Dumplings are made easily w/o animal stuff. They have only butter and/or milk (both substitutable). We make food with dumplings all the time. One of the advantages of being raised in the South!!

The dumplings dh made were with 1 c cornmeal, 1/2 c flour, 1 t baking powder, some salt, 5 T butter, 1/3 c milk, and 1 egg. You mix it all together in a food processor, let it chill for about an hour then roll into little balls. I would love to make vegan dumplings, how would I go about subbing these? With them still tasting good? I'm new at the whole vegan thing and am not really into all the margarines, but am willing to try. What works for you dready mama?


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

butter = margarine/earth balance
milk = soymilk
egg = 1 Tbs. soy flour w/ 1 Tbs. water

A good recipe for savory dumplings (we have them in corn chowder): 1 c. whole wheat flour, 1/2 c. milk, 1 tsp. parsley, 1/2 season salt (spike), 1.5 tsp baking powder. When soup comes to a boil, drop dumpling dough in by spoonfuls. Put lid on and turn heat down to simmer. Allow to simmer 25 min. w/o lifting the lid.

edited to say: also good in Potato Soup


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

Black Bean soup and coconut cornbread, possibly sweet potato fries on the side since the boys are asking for them.


----------



## Cranberry (Mar 18, 2002)

veggie soup & salad


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

Wendylouwho, could you post the recipe for your yummy sounding cocnut cornbread? Pretty please?


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks dready mama for the dumpling info. I second the request for the coconut cornbread, please? Tonight I succeeded in making a very tasty vegan pad thai, not totally authentic without the fish sauce, but yummy in my tummy. I had thai baked tofu with mine, dh and dd had grilled chx. Also made kale with ginger, garlic, and toasted sesame oil.


----------



## hvl25 (Jan 28, 2003)

kids were in the slip n slide all afternoon with the neighbor kid so it was turkey hot dogs,beans and french fries here with lemonade


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

I will triple the request for the coconut cornbread recipe!







I have never heard of that.
We had pasta with chicken and red bell peppers in a light cream sauce.


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetbaby3*
Wendylouwho, could you post the recipe for your yummy sounding cocnut cornbread? Pretty please?









Here ya go!

This is from Three Bowls: Vegetarian Recipes from an American Zen Buddhist Monastery by Seppo Ed Farrey. This is my favorite cookbook right now. Wonderful, wonderful recipes...

Coconut Corn Bread

1 3/4 C coarse cornmeal
3/4 C ww pastry flour
3/4 C shredded unsweetened coconut, toasted (yum)
1 1/2 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp sea salt
1 3/4 C plain yogurt
2 eggs
1/4 C milk
3-4 TBS maple syrup
2 TBS olive oil

350 oven, buttered 9x5x3 loaf pan.
Combine all dry ingredients.
Whisk together wet and add to dry, mixing as little as possible.
Bake 50-55 minutes, until golden and toothpick comes out clean. Cool for 10 minutes before slicing.


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Can't wait to try that cornbread. Well, dh is gone for ten days







, so it was leftover lentil loaf for me and frozen lasagna for dd. Last night I had yummy mint and almond pesto wrapped in an Ezekial tortilla (I finally tried them, and yum) with spinach and a tofu salad sandwich. Craving carbs anyone?


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

Tonight we had a picnic in the park. Baked tofu, bananas, pb&j sandwhiches, pirates booty and juice. A little random I know, but it's time to hit the grocery store!

Thanks for posting the cornbread recipe; I can't wait to try it.


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

I was just looking back on this thread and realizing I could have ideas for 1/3 the year from this thread alone!
BTW, I'm making broccoli and fennel risotto tonight, although I'm reconsidering in this heat







:


----------



## purplegirl (Apr 5, 2004)

I have had a long day at work and am so considering stopping at the local jamaican joint and picking up some jerk chicken along with rice and peas!


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Thanks for reviving this thread. I forgot that I can get most of my meals planned from this thread alone. Now, all I need is someone to do all the work and cleanup!


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

tofu, mac and cheese, beans & rice that's about all we have here at this point.

just a little bump


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

Tonight is Shepherd's Pie. Ground beef, mixed veggies, and tomato sauce, topped with mashed potatoes and cheese. YUM!


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

Friday nite .. pizza nite !! yay! I think we've got some bell peppers that are just waiting to be pizza toppings..

hope you're liking your new environment lilmiss


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

rogan josh, brown basmati rice, saute'd trombone zucchini, sliced tomatoes with basil chiffonade in olive oil, garlic, & balsamic vinegar (with smoked mozzarella for *some* people), and plum cobbler (sam calls it 'gobbler' <g>). squash, tomatoes, basil, & plums all organically grown by me









suse


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

Hi dready*mama! We are glad to be here!

Tonight we went to The Casbah and I had a yummy salad and a tempeh reuben and the girls had lemonade and veggie dogs.


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Man I just read all the pages of this thread~I will definitely be back to make some of the recipes









Off to make Meatless spaghetti, peas & maybe some garlic bread (my fave).....


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

Really simple tonight -

A huge salad with romaine, red onion, endive, radiccio, and avocado

Baked potatoes with tofu sour cream

Broiled soy "fish" with mushrooms

This great vegan red wine


----------



## ChristieB (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:

This great vegan red wine
OK, I'm showing my ignorance here, but what is vegan wine? What is it about "regular" wine that isn't vegan? Just curious.

Christie


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

Tonight, I was really stumped. I was going to do something with chicken and rice, but nothing seemed to gel for me. So, I remembered I had some whole wheat pasta, and I cooked that, added some mixed veggies with some cream of mushroom soup (ick, canned food, but we're really low on food this week-- I would have made alfredo sauce if I had cream and cheese), and topped it off with some spinach pesto. FOr dessert, we had a berry crumble- frozen mixed berries, topped with granola mixed with honey and oil. It was yummy. I'll tweak it a bit for next time, but not bad for desperation.


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

I love this thread! Heading off to the grocery store in a few minutes and I needed some ideas for dinners. Found some!

Tonight, I'm making
Poached fish (hake) served with parsley, lemon wedges, and a drizzle of olive oil,
Steamed veggies (whatever's best at the market),
Lemony Rice - brown rice with lemon juice, an egg, and a healthy portion of grated parmesan

This is my boys' favorite meal - even DH.


----------



## lunchbox (May 14, 2003)

Cheese and bean quesadillas and fresh fruit. Lucy had a side of broccoli with her's.


----------



## hockeymama (Jun 25, 2004)

Lemony Rice - brown rice with lemon juice, an egg, and a healthy portion of grated parmesan

Looking for new ideas with dinner, how do you make the lemony rice??


----------



## VBMama (Jan 6, 2004)

Chipotle black bean soup & cornbread


----------



## SnuggleMom (Feb 18, 2003)

Marinated Grilled Lemon Chicken (recipe to follow)
Green salad
Mixed fruit (mangoes, grapes & nectarines)
Brownies

In a food processor, chop

5 cloves of garlic
1 small onion

Add

1/4 cup Greek style yogurt (or drained regular plain yogurt)
Juice and zest of one lemon
1/4 tsp. cinnamon
1/2 tsp. ground coriander
1 tsp. black pepper
1 tsp. cumin
1 T. parsley
1 T. olive oil
1 T. honey

Pound 6 chicken breast halves and put them in a ziploc bag with the marinade for several hours or overnight.

Grill. It only takes a couple minutes per side if you'v pounded the chicken nice and thin.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

Tofu Pot Pie, if I get myself together and get off MDC!


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

Tuna Casserole. Actually, its kinda like a warm tuna salad....boil a pound of elbow macaroni, drain. immediately throw back into the pot, add mayo, 2 small cans of tuna, Italian seasoning, garlic powder and lots of shredded cheddar cheese. Its so heavy, i have to almost slam the spoon on the dinner plate to get it off.

sounds kinda gross, and it is in a way, but its my daughters favorite thing in the entire world and she begs me to make it, so i do, about twice a month. I have garlic bread and a nice salad.


----------



## Chaja (Dec 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *isosmom*
Ok, does anyone else's dh take forever to cook? I mean, I hate to complain, but he chooses these complicated recipies and we don't eat until late.

I'm late responding to this, but YES!!!!!! I'm so glad he cooks, but he doesnt' get home until 7 and he HONESTLY thinks it's okay to eat at 9 - 9:30. Which is tough when ds goes to bed at that time!!

He used to do all the cooking, but now, it just doens't work. Sometimes I'll just feed ds, nurse to sleep then come down and eat, but I really prefer us to all eat together!!


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hockeymama*
Lemony Rice - brown rice with lemon juice, an egg, and a healthy portion of grated parmesan

Looking for new ideas with dinner, how do you make the lemony rice??

So easy.








Cook the 1 cup rice in 2 cups H2O. Crack an egg right into the just cooked hot rice. Stir well - the heat from the rice will cook the egg. Add lemon juice to taste, and about a 1/3 cup of parmesan. Stir well. YUM!


----------



## Millie Ivy (Dec 8, 2001)

Tonight we are having Turkey Chili Burgers on WW Buns, Grilled Veggie dip with veggies and crackers, grilled corn, Grilled Pound Cake with Grilled Pineapple and Ice cream.

Party Time!! We are having my sister's fiance's family over for a July 4th party a day early...

Oh! And mojitos I think.....


----------



## Millie Ivy (Dec 8, 2001)

Hmmmm, sense a theme?


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

last night- salmon steaks teriyaki, sliced tomatoes with goat cheese & olive oil, greens (chard, mustard, kale, turnip) w/ country ham (love that pot likker), zucchini & mushrooms sauted in earth balance (sigh), fried rice, & vegan chocolate mousse (rice milk & soy cream.) yes, we were very full afterwards!

tonight i am making laura's lean sirloin steaks, on the grill, & black bean potstickers with mango-miso dip. (need ideas for vegetables! am wishing i had more of a variety in the garden!) maybe i'll make some plum sorbet for dessert.

suse


----------



## lactationlady (Feb 16, 2004)

Last night we had bean/cheese quesadillas with brown rice, fruit for dessert.

Tonight we are having homemade chicken nuggets, spinach-cheese squares, baked asparagus and steamed broccoli. This is ds's fave meal.


----------



## VBMama (Jan 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lactationlady*
Last night we had bean/cheese quesadillas with brown rice, fruit for dessert.

Tonight we are having homemade chicken nuggets, spinach-cheese squares, baked asparagus and steamed broccoli. This is ds's fave meal.









How you make spinach-cheese squares? That sounds yummy to me!


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Making veggie sloppy joes with Yves Meatless veggie ground for me (a first so we'll see how it goes) & sloppy joes w/ground beef for my DH~


----------



## lactationlady (Feb 16, 2004)

I use this recipe: Spinach Cheese Squares

I used whole wheat pastry flour instead of regular flour. I also used a little less cheese (prob about 10oz) and only 1 tbl butter. It's still not exactly a healthy recipe, but it is yummy.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

i made salmon patties, corn, tomato/cuke/onion pickles, homemade tortillas.
and ds got the iroquois story of the three sisters at bedtime, since we planted corn, beans, and squash a few days ago. you could call it a unit study, lol.

(btw, ot, but a native american family that took me and my boyfriend in when i was a teenager and we had no place to stay, taught me to make the salmon patties, so altho' it wasn't from canned salmon we caught ourselves- and omg, that was good salmon- the patties are more cool then they sound! i wasn't a christian when i met them, but their quiet example of giving me shelter and treating me like family did more to set me on the christian path than any sermons or judgement i've ever heard. years later i still think of them and what they meant in my life. and make their salmon patties







)

suse


----------

